

Show HN: Mystery Gift Machine - adamstober
http://www.mysterygiftmachine.com
Seeking feedback on the site and votes in TechCocktail's "Boston's Hottest Showcase Startup" Poll http://j.mp/NlZiqQ<p>We launched a totally new site this morning and are near 1st in voting against all odds (we have 30 Twitter followers @MrEGiftMachine versus 3,000+ for our competition).<p>Can HN push us over the finish line?
======
adamstober
Seeking feedback on the site and votes in TechCocktail's "Boston's Hottest
Showcase Startup" Poll <http://j.mp/NlZiqQ>

We launched a new site this morning and are near 1st in voting against all
odds (we have 30 Twitter followers @MrEGiftMachine versus 3,000+ for our
competition).

Can HN push us over the finish line?

